

A short course in thinking about thinking (Daniel Kahneman) - phreeza
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/kahneman07/kahneman07_index.html

======
apl
[http://www.edge.org/documents/kahneman_master/pages/Session....](http://www.edge.org/documents/kahneman_master/pages/Session.html)

The guest list is _ri-di-cu-lous_. Tens of billions of dollars and 2500 IQ
points sitting around a table.

